
How do you add value to your network? - ArmandoMX
Hey guys,<p>What does &quot;adding value to others&quot; mean to you? How do you maintain relationships with clients, mentors, peers, and so on?
======
tjkrusinski
It takes work!

While you don't hit it off with everyone, you'll likely find that there are
some amount of folks you meet at conferences, in the community or otherwise
that you could see spending time with or getting to know.

Keep updated with those people, follow them on social media, send them
articles or links of things that you know they're interested in and call them
from time to time.

Beyond that, if you can place facilitator of needs, awesome. You know x person
has a need for a person with skill y, and you z person with y skill. Link them
up!

This doesn't come without some level of intentionality. The main thing though
is to build relationships and community with no expectation of a return.
Genuinely do it because you want to model the type of behavior you want to see
in others.

------
tucaz
How do you add value to people who give you money?

That’s the same way you’ll add value to others as well.

I’m a problem solver. I’ll help people that do not give me money by solving
some of their problems. It could be code, it could be knowledge or it could be
connections.

I’ll do that for free because I like helping people and because someday they
might help me.

------
muzani
The easiest thing you can do is be really nice and supportive. There's a
shortage of genuinely nice people, and it helps whether you're at the top or
bottom.

